# Alice's Covers and Kozies



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like to introduce myself. I am Alice Coyl and I make custom covers and kozies for the Kindle and the beautiful cases that Kindle owners have including the Oberon and the Kindle Lighted Case. Please take a look at some of the covers I've made for other Kindle owners. Each cover is just an example of what is possible for you. I have over 90 fabrics available and if you don't see anything you like, I can order what you want with no additional charge. I also do custom machine embroidery on my covers if you would like. Each order is custom with you in mind. Tell me what you want and I'll design it for you.

http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/f824067646


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alice, your work is beautiful!  You are more daring with your fabrics than I am.  I especially like the ones with the strips of fabric and the fancy stitches on the seams.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paddygirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have one of these covers, and it is absolutely fantastic and was made to order in the color and design that I wanted. I highly recommend Alice Coyl covers!!!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Patricia. I like your covers too. I love to sew and embroidery and since I am retired, I have a lot of time to spend with my favorite hobby.


----------



## emeleste (Mar 29, 2011)

Alice made me a cover for my Kindle3 (which has a JAVOedge MiMo flip style case on it) in just the color I wanted, and with a custom embroidery design and my name.  Beautiful work, and I just love it!  I highly recommend her cases..she'll make whatever alterations and/or custom details you request.  Her fabrics are really fabulous, too!


----------



## langshipley (Mar 29, 2011)

Alice made me a case for my Kindle which perfectly fit the Kindle with Amazon lighted cover and the fabric and design of the case perfectly matched my Kindle cover and decalgirl skin. You do good work, Alice. Thanks.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the good words. I really enjoy working with my customers and like the challenge they offer with their new ideas for their projects. 

I have hundreds of embroidery designs including 200 Disney which are licensed with my embroidery machine. I can do flowers, animals, scenes, and if I don't have what you want, I'll search the internet to find the design you would like.


----------



## symese (Mar 29, 2011)

I love my kindle case Alice made for me. It matches my nokey skin and Oberon case.  I couldn't be happier, beautiful and adds extra protection.


----------



## Mooman (Mar 29, 2011)

I have one of Alice's covers and I love it.  I asked for a custom Colts cover, and she came through.  I don't have a picture of it, at the moment but I know she does.  Alice, If anyone wants to see my Colts cover can you send me your picture?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Mooman...I will send you a copy of the picture right away. It is also on my web page.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

These are very creative.  Thanks for introducing yourself and showing us your "beauties".  We love finding new accessories for our Kindles!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. Let me know if I can make one for you.


----------



## lovestampmom (Dec 29, 2010)

Alice made me a beautiful Asian style cover for my Kindle in an Oberon cover.  Her work is beautiful and she has keen eyes for fabric selection and color coordination.  My cover goes well with both my fern and red Oberon..I highly recommend her work!


----------



## SatNav (Mar 30, 2011)

Alice made me a Biker Babe cover in my favourite colours, with my biker name embroidered on the back and sent it all the way to England. It is absolutely gorgeous, unique and everyone I have shown it to thinks it's amazing. Alice's Covers and Kozies have this British biker's stamp of approval!!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks "Biker Babe"...


----------



## bzcake42 (Mar 30, 2011)

All I can say is; AWESOME!!! I LOVE IT AND I LOVE ALICE!! Okay, now that I've gotten that out. Alice went above and beyond what I requested. She was having trouble with her equipment and instead of PUTTING ME ON BACK ORDER(APPLE iPADS 2), she went out of her way to satisfy my order. She went shopping for material the same day I asked about the kozey when I didn't care for what she had on hand. She made it and shipped it the same day. Fantastic work! I thank you Alice and I WILL be ordering a kozey for my new iPAD 2.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. You have a beautifuk kozie and I was proud to make it for you.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Alice... your covers are Beautiful!!

And WOW you brought soo many new posters to Kindleboards... Welcome all of you!!


----------



## Eduarda (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been one of the first to get a cover from Alice. I so love it! Mine is the one in patchwork, flowers all over, plus a huge flower sewed on top! I love it! Actually, the very first picture I have of myself holding my Kindle was taken right when the cover arrived... I couldn't wait to share it on Facebook.
Alice was so careful. She kept asking which details I liked best. She was most careful when she sent it all the way to Portugal. It could have fallen right in the middle of the Atlantic and still get here JUST FINE!
And it's not only beautiful. It's perfect. Not only because it holds all of my Kindle cases perfectly, on what concerns size, but mostly because Alice's work is PERFECT. Like she could sell these in major shops all around the world. they're that perfect. 
(My mum loves finding the smallest flaws in this kind of stuff, but all that she could say was "Her work is amazing! How did she do this? Where did she turn this inside out?")
I can never thank her enough. Plus, everyone who sees it is as amazed as I was when I first saw it!
Thank you, Alice!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Eduarda. Yours was a very special cover for me to make.


----------



## SatNav (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw the pictures of Eduarda's cover and it's amazing!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the dimensions for the K3 Oberon cover and will be making a test cover and posting it for everyone to see. I will have to wait on the other sizes until they are available for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> Alice... your covers are Beautiful!!
> 
> And WOW you brought soo many new posters to Kindleboards... Welcome all of you!!


Alice has quite a following over on Facebook. She's made many, many beautiful covers and has lots of happy owners! I've seen pictures of many of these.. they're gorgeous!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the kind words. My goal is to cover the world with Kindle covers and kozies of the highest quality I can provide for a price that is affordable and to provide embroidery designs for the most discriminating Kindle owner.


----------



## langshipley (Mar 29, 2011)

Alice, I have been looking at all your fabrics on your website and getting very tempted to get another cover though I don't really need one. The first one you made me of the fall leaves is just gorgeous. I just adore all those other fabrics you have. Something to suit every taste. Regards, Deanna.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll email you and I can give you a link to a web site with a lot more fabrics to choose from.


----------

